

Steam Machines, [ Almost ] One Year Later - ekianjo
http://boilingsteam.com/steam-machines-one-year-later/

======
debacle
Is the TL;DR pretty much that the best Steam machine is still your Windows
gaming PC?

~~~
ekianjo
Yeah, I'd say it's fair to say so.

